
Thank Kim Jong Un for your crypto gains - smaili
https://techcrunch.com/2017/12/21/thank-kim-jong-un-for-your-crypto-gains/
======
dahdum
It's still speculation that NK is behind these attacks, but even if they were,
how would that increase the price?

If they had untold millions of BTC, they'd have to offload it at large
discounts. They would be trying to trade out of BTC, not into it.

------
jrs235
Is only a matter of time until trading/exchanging crypto currency and/or
converting to $'s is outlawed.

~~~
halamadrid
I don't think that will happen anytime soon. It's hard to see everyone we
thought was trustworthy and will do the right thing doing exactly the opposite
and take advantage of the situation.

1\. Goldman Sachs going to open trading desk 2\. CBOE launches futures 3\. CME
launches futures 4\. Fed sells seized cryptos from silk road 5\. ...

The list of things that makes this as genuine as it can be goes on and on.

It's a repeat of the 2008-09 crash from sub prime loans. Everyone knew what
was happening. But they just wanted to make as much money from the situation
before getting out. Of course Lehman Brothers didn't get out in time.

------
hrasyid
Not clear from the article how he would cash out those gains?

~~~
jrs235
He doesn't cash out the gains. He trades the bitcoins for the things his
country needs. He launders using bitcoins the same way thieves and drug
dealers launder using Tide.

